# Converting a commercial fridge into upright smoker



## waverider1964 (Apr 2, 2016)

I just joined and live in Norfolk, VA. I'm getting a commercial fridge from a restaurant friend and plan on converting it into an upright smoker. It is a stainless steel, single door model. This is my first time doing a project like this and I could use some advice on how to proceed. I plan on ripping out the plastic guts and the original insulation. My thinking is I get new high temperature insulation and weld a thicker gauge stainless inside the smoker. I plan on putting gas assist at the bottom, with a hardwood charcoal/wood tray just above that and a water pan above that. Is this a good plan or should I position a fire box outside the main smoke chamber? Is there a smoke stack design/position that is optimal? I was just going to position it on the top, centered. Any advice on internal thermometers? Any other thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you with us!

Post your questions here for your build.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/198/fridge-freezer-builds

Al


----------



## gary s (Apr 6, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a windy but nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

